# Windows 10 Benutzerauswahl nach dem Booten



## Triniter (5. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern von Win7 auf Win10 umgestiegen. Soweit funktionier bisher alles getestete ganz gut, nur mit einem Thema bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden:
Der PC wird von meiner Frau und mir genutzt, unter Win7 hatten wir somit 2 Benutzerkonten eingerichtet (ohne Passwort) und nach dem Booten kam ja bekanntlich zuerst die Benutzerauswahl.
Nach dem Booten von Win10 bin ich nun bisher immer direkt in mein Benutzerkonto weitergeleitet worden ohne das die Auswahl des Users möglich gewesen wäre. 
Ein paar google Recherchen später hab ich herausgefunden, dass man nur dann die Benutzerauswahl zu sehen bekommt wenn alle User ein Passwort vergeben haben. 
Gibt es sinnvolle Möglichkeiten das auch so einzustellen, dass nach dem Booten immer zuerst die Benutzerauswahl abgewartet wird auch wenn alle User kein Passwort vergeben haben?

Danke!


----------



## Imperat0r (5. August 2015)

cmd -> regedit -> dann unter: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>Windows>Current Version>Polices>System>dontdisplaylastusername auf 0 setzen


----------



## Triniter (5. August 2015)

Danke, werd ich nach der Arbeit gleich mal testen!


----------



## Triniter (5. August 2015)

Hmm ich sag mal besser aber noch nicht so wie gewünscht.
Jetzt kommt zwar die Anmeldemaske aber ich kann die Konten leider nicht per Mausklick auswählen sondern muss den Benutzername eintippen...
Vielleicht gibt es auch da noch eine Lösung?


----------



## kelevra (5. August 2015)

Win+R
_netplwiz_ ausführen

im nun geöffneten Fenster den Hacken bei "Benutzer müssen Benutzernamen und Kennwort eingeben" setzen und die Einstellungen übernehmen.

Passwörter müssen nicht vergeben sein. Der Text ist an dieser Stelle irreführend. Beim nächsten Start sollte die Einstellung funktionieren.


----------



## Triniter (5. August 2015)

kelevra schrieb:


> Win+R
> _netplwiz_ ausführen
> 
> im nun geöffneten Fenster den Hacken bei "Benutzer müssen Benutzernamen und Kennwort eingeben" setzen und die Einstellungen übernehmen.
> ...



Und genau das funktioniert leider nicht... Das hatte ich schon versucht.


----------



## onliner (5. August 2015)

Ich müsste eben mal laut Denken 

Das einizige was da wirklich daneben gegangen ist evtl. dass das Benutzerprofil kaputt gegangen ist. Es gibt dazu zwei Wege das wie bei Win8 Win7 zu bereinigen.

1. Profil neu angelegen sehr kurzer Weg aber meist immer ratsam. Datensicherungen unter %SystemDrive%\Users\Benutzername vorher natürlich machen!
2. Anleitung 



> Editieren der Registrierung (Registry) Eine 2’te Lösung besteht darin, einen Wert in der  Registrierung-Datenbank (Registry) zu ändern. So lässt sich das Profil  eventuell ohne große Kopier-Orgien wieder Instand setzen und  Mail-Konten, Adressen und Mails müssen nicht erneut eingerichtet werden.  *Achtung* – Für diese Lösung sind Änderungen an der  Registrierung-Datenbank vorzunehmen, also aufpassen! Bei Fehlern droht  ansonsten Datenverlust.
> 
> 
> Wie weiter oben beschrieben als erstes einen weiteren Benutzer mit  Administrator-Rechten anlegen und mit diesem Konto am System anmelden.
> ...




Das wären meine lauten Gedanken. Natürlich müssen dann Mails und andere Programme gespeichert werden und neu nachinstalliert werden wenn das Profil nicht mehr ist.


----------

